# How do you eat during 2ww on FET/IVF/ICSI



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hello 

When I had my last ET on my ICSI treatment we went out to lunch afterwards and I said to DH - "hmmm I wonder if I should be eating like a pregnant person". He looked at me a bit surprised and said "Well are you really hungry?"   In other words DH assumed he meant should I be eating lots of food for 2! 

However what I wonder is should you cut out soft cheese, shell fish, undercooked meat etc? I would like to know what everyone else thinks about this as my next FET is in a 7 weeks. 

Also I see some people recommend Whey to Go Protein drink is this just for Egg collection or would you use in 2ww on and FET?

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Dereeka (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not sure what the correct answer is, but I'll be eating like a 'pregnant' person as soon as my frosties are put back  (hopefully 26th this month). I know of one person who got food poisoning at 6weeks and miscarried. I know she might have done anyway, but I'm not prepared to take the risk. Until then.... bring on the wine, cheese, pate, liver, shell fish etc.. That reminds me i must have some Sushi this week before it's too late.

Good luck with your cycle.. Emma74 has started a thread for those having FET this month. Why don't you join us?  It moves a bit quick and I can't get on each day, and I only joined on Wed so have only posted a couple of times,  but the girls seem lovely.

Best Wishes,

Dez


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Dez,

Thanks for your reply. I guess like you said with food it makes sense to be sensible on 2ww and not risk food poisoning. It would be crazy to think you achieved a BFP and then blew it over some Cheese! Am doing Weight watchers at the moment so not even looking at most of those foods anyway. Ah well at least i have lots of Friends who can remind me of the endless things of what not to eat.

Thanks for your suggestion to join the FET thread. I thought maybe everyone would be a having there ET soon. But I will join in so I can watch how everyone else is getting on and see if they have any good advice.

xx Charlie


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

During any of my 2ww ie when ttc naturally between treatments, during ivf and fet treatments, I always treat myself as if I'm pregnant when it comes to eating, drinking and everything else eg aromatherapy oils, massages etc etc.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Same here, I cut out hot baths, caffiene, soft cheeses etc. I figure if I was PG I wouldn't be doing those things so why run the risk. That way even if it fails, I can't beat myself up for not trying properly. 

Good luck 

Kyla xxx


----------

